# [VBS] 2 kleine VBS Probleme, String Vergleich, Array wiedergabe



## berock (29. September 2006)

1. Habe ich eine beliebige Variable, arrA, welche unterschiedliche String enthalten kann. Ist es irgendwie möglich, zu Prüfen, ob der String ein WOrt enthält? 

BSPW.:

Ob "Test" in "Dies ist ein Teststring" ist. (Dabei muss der String nicht nur ein einzelnes Wort sein, sondern kann auch als Zusammengehängter String vorhanden sein)

2. 
ein Mehrdimensionales Array
"a", "1"
"b", "2"
"c",
"d", "4"

Bricht bei der Wiedergabe ab, wenn wie oben aufgeführt bei c der 2. Teil leer ist, kann man das irgendwie abfangen, bzw. umgehen?

MfG
Sascha


----------



## deepthroat (29. September 2006)

Hi.





berock hat gesagt.:


> 1. Habe ich eine beliebige Variable, arrA, welche unterschiedliche String enthalten kann. Ist es irgendwie möglich, zu Prüfen, ob der String ein WOrt enthält?
> 
> BSPW.:
> 
> Ob "Test" in "Dies ist ein Teststring" ist. (Dabei muss der String nicht nur ein einzelnes Wort sein, sondern kann auch als Zusammengehängter String vorhanden sein)


Dafür gibt's die Funktionen InStr und InStrRev. Beide durchsuchen einen String nach dem Vorkommen eines Suchstrings und geben die Position zurück an welcher Stelle der String gefunden wurde oder 0 wenn der String nicht gefunden wurde. Die InStrRev Funktion sucht rückwarts im String nach dem ersten Vorkommen des Suchwortes.



berock hat gesagt.:


> 2.
> ein Mehrdimensionales Array
> "a", "1"
> "b", "2"
> ...


Es gibt die LBound und UBound Funktionen mit denen man das gültige Intervall für den Index eines Arrays abfragen kann. LBound gibt die untere Grenze, UBound die obere Grenze des Arrays zurück.

Gruß


----------



## berock (29. September 2006)

Wobei UBound und LBound Doch dann nur den Anfang und das Ende Markieren. 

Ich habe ja das Problem, das ich in einem Array leere Felder mittendrin habe, und diese irgendwie entweder Ersetzen muss, oder aber von der Abfragen ausschließen muss.


----------



## deepthroat (29. September 2006)

```
x = Array(Array("a", 1), Array("b", 2), Array("c"))

For i = LBound(x) To UBound(x)
  For j = LBound(x(i)) To UBound(x(i))
    wscript.echo x(i)(j)
  Next
Next
```
Gruß


----------

